

PRISM: Capturing the unencrypted network traffic of Google et al. - r-shirt
http://joshcuppett.com/posts/not-wittingly.html

======
unabridged
>What we need is certificate based email exchange between two email servers on
a port other than 25. Similar to an HTTPS connection, the certificate process
would allow for end-to-end encrypted email.

Anyone who cares about encrypted email is using pgp. We don't need anymore
chains of certificate authorities we can't trust.

